# DHIA and milking stars



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone have experience with their tests? How much did it cost you? How large is your heard? 

I'm trying to research this but can't find any newbie friendly information. The DHIA, AGS, or ADGA website all assume you are an expert dairyman. 

I will only have 2 does in milk this year. I'm planning on my own record keeping and weighing their milk daily. I know they have 1 day tests and year long tests. I get the feeling I'm starting a little late for this year. Most of the info mentions a deadline to register by. 

I would like to give it a shot, even if it's not until next year. I only have 2 does milking this year. One is a FF purebred LaMancha that I will be getting as a milker next month. My other doe is a Snubian (1/4 Saanen) due to kid 4/10. I have her ADGA papers but was told she can't be registered as an experimental until she gets a milking start. Does that sound right? She is the sweetest goat and a decent producer. If I keep any of her babies I would like to at least have the option of registering them. Which means I need to get her sorted. 

Thanks in advance. I look forward to hearing you share your experiences.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I started my goats on DHIA last year, I had 5 milkers last year and will have 8 this year. You do have to sign up through ADGA by Jan. 31st, you might be able to register later but there will be an extra fee. To sign up with ADGA is $45 for 1-5 goats. Monthly you pay a fee to the DHI association you are testing through, that is determined by how many goats, mailing fees, lab fees for testing the milk and any other fees that particular DHIA charges. My fee's are typically $25-$30 per month. My tester comes once a month, takes an AM sample and weight and comes again in the evening for a PM sample and weight, the samples and weights for that day are sent in for testing/recording. The DHIA has an equation for figuring how much milk the goat has produced total for the number of days in milk using how much she gave on that test. If I have any does who may qualify for Top Ten I will need to find a different tester to do a Verification Test (VT) one month during the does lactation, basically to verify that the weights and samples have been done correctly.

You have to have a DHI approved scale that measures in tenths, these can be bought through Caprine Supply or Hoegger's. The scale has to be calibrated every year by the DHIA group you are part of. I also have a ladle to dip the milk out to put in the sample tube. You do not have to keep track of the does' weights daily as the DHIA doesn't use those records, but I do anyways just for my own records. You can do owner-sampler, but will I think you have to do a VT every year regardless of if your does are eligible for Top Ten or not. You will also have to get certified to be a tester (which isn't very hard!), at least for my tester all he had to do was read an "About Goat Testing" that the DHIA sent him and take a test over that material and send it back.

You should look up the DHIA group for your state/area. My DHIA is Heart of America, Utah may have it's own DHIA. I think if you just google National Dairy Herd Improvement Association, the website will come up and they list the different groups that serve each state/area. They would be able to help you some also.

I'm not too sure about one day tests, or what they cost, but I think those are usually only held at some shows if the show wants to have one, or if a group wants to hold one. You should contact your local dairy goat group/club/association and see if they are having any one day tests at an upcoming show or if there are enough people interested to hold a test not with a show.

Here is a link to ADGA's page that has some articles about getting started in DHIA. http://adga.org/index.php?option=com_co ... Itemid=200 If you contact them and let them know you are interested they will send you all of these forms in a packet, they also send a little brochure that tells a little more about it. It is very confusing, and it would be best for you to find a herd near you on test and see if you can come to their place on test day and watch the process to see how it goes.

For you Snubian, I think they can only be registered through production if you are on DHIA, not through a one day test.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Forgot to add, in order to earn their star on either a one day test or on DHIA they do have to produce a certain amount of milk, butterfat or protein. The one day test they are awarded points for the number of days in milk, lbs of milk, lbs of protein and lbs of fat. I think they need to get at least 18 points. On DHIA they have a list somewhere in the guidebook that lists how much milk, bf, and protein they need to produce based on their age at freshening. If I remember right it is under or near the section about the Advanced Registry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for that info ptgoats45! I have been thinking about DHIA!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much ptgoats45 for your thorough response :hi5: It's exactly what I was looking for. 

I also realized I used the wrong herd spelling in my OP. Embarrassing


----------

